# Pressure washer in the engine bay



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it a bad idea?

Or best just to use some APC and a brush then wipe up with an old cloth?

Don't want to damage any tubing etc.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

i dont use a pressure washer, just a normal hose to rinse off

best thing to do mate is, cover up all electrical components,

spray degreaser on to the engine, leave to dwell for about 5mins then aggitate it with brushes, then rinse off with a hose, at normal pressure, 

then apply apc, and aggitate again, then hose off!

then apply engine dressing


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Roger that.

I think the plastics would come off if I used the pressure washer, the battery cover moves with the wind.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

My method FWIW

water soluble degreaser, (Surfex / Muck off /fenwicks bike cleaner)

cold engine spray all over stir up with a detailing brush and add more where needed...


Is that a Mondeo you doing? if its a Zetec look where the plugs go into the rocker box cover they sit in a U on the passenger side (right if you look at the car standing in front of it make sure the 2 drain holes are clear)

guess how i found this out  :wall:

then start the car

rinse with a rose watering jet or watering can

let the water drain 

then spray on AG vinyl and rubber care.

and shut bonnet and leave running 10-20 mins to dry...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

andy monty said:


> My method FWIW
> 
> water soluble degreaser, (Surfex / Muck off /fenwicks bike cleaner)
> 
> ...


Yeah, doing the Mondeo when the weather is next OK, so probably June/July :lol:

Surely the Zetec/Titanium etc all have the same engine layout if they are the same engine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Some cars really will get upset if you use a PW, though some are fine, best to avoid it if you ask me.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

my xr2s engine is filthy at the minute. i cant shift the grease off it no matter how hard i try.. it seems to b baked on.. and i cant get at the gearbox very well to use brushes etc.. any advice for me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

pictures might help, so we can determine what "sort" of dirt it is. What products have you tried so far?

Lots of garages PW the engine bay but its not something I could reccomend - also, PW'ing won't remove grease, you need a detergent.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have used megs-apc. also used autoglym engine cleaner.. and washing up liquid.. nothin helps much.. yes they do improve it.. but still leaves dirt behind.. how do i put pics up and il get some for you.. i need to sort this engine bay out, its really driving me mad seeing it so dirty..


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm i'm wondering if your engine bay has had some engine lacquer/protectant stuff sprayed over it, pictures in daylight would definately help 

www.tinypic.com - then just copy/paste the link here 

I'm pretty sure PW'ing it won't help if those chemicals haven't solved the situation anyway, but we'll see


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

alright cheers mate... can i upload pics of potbucket or does it work?

im going to use a link below i hope it works


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

cool it did work.. il get some pics for you tomorow and post tehm up.. thanks for all your help


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

jamest said:


> Yeah, doing the Mondeo when the weather is next OK, so probably June/July :lol:
> 
> Surely the Zetec/Titanium etc all have the same engine layout if they are the same engine?


just remembered about this.......

im not referring to the Trim level im referring to the Zetec engines....

you wont have the problem i had. if its a Diesel...










look where the plug (ht) leads come from the Coil pack where they come over the top of the rocker cover there is 2 little drain holes if they get blocked you get left with a car down on power misfires etc










only one way to clean it out (rocker box top off)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhh its an old ford (good stuff too)

That would tally with my engine lacquer suggestion, older cars often had engine lacquer sprayed on the engine bays (either by the factory or dealers) and it is a ****** to remove, pictures will confirm it, but if it is, then it is a redicliously difficult job to get it off. Ill look forward to the pics


----------

